# Black vs. White paint



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

I have a skull that is Dryloc'd and painted white inside with red LED lights.

Why black inside of a prop when illuminating from the inside? 
I have always painted them black inside but why not use the white? 
Does the white reduce the glow or eeriness? 
Thanks, in advance, for the advise!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I think that it depends completely on the application. The lighter the inside the brighter the illumination.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Should have just ask you in the first place!
Thanks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

White or even fluorescent colors work depending on the effect.
Fluorescent with one of those mini black lights would look cool.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have always used white for the areas that I want to accentuate, because it absorbs light... whereas I use black for areas I want to all but disappear at night time. So to me, its just a question of accentuating or not?


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Evil Queen it all depends on your overall haunt feeling. Meaning what do you want your haunt to feel like. Do you want your props to POP and draw attention to them (then use white)? If you want a much darker look and a dark Erie flow to it, without drawing attention to your props, then you should go with black. I can go into detail more if you would just point me in the right direction (meaning what you want your haunt to Feel like.) I try to create a feeling in my haunt. This makes it more 3 dimensional and creates an even flow. If you put white in a prop (mouth) and have a darker prop 10 ft. away then you are creating an haunt that just seems like it was thrown together and has no flow. If you look at pumpkinrot you will notice he creates a 3 dimensional atmosphere that I think most people miss. I think that this is absolutely key to a haunt. It is like fake spider webs vs. a web caster or blucky vs. real skeleton or cheap fog vs. froggy's fog juice with a great fog chiller. Again, it all depends on what feeling you want to create. I know I'm rambling and might not make much sense but I have taken that next step this year to create a 3 dimensional haunt. So if you tell me your specifics on what you want your haunt to look like just ask and I'll be glad to help. Sorry for ranting.


----------

